# you know Summer is coming, when



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

these guys start doing their thing...


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Dang, did you get a new camera? Cool picture!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

no, same ol' trusty point and shoot. glad you like it. 
rosesm


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Detail is great. Very good photo and subject. Focus is good. Great job.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Cool shot Karen! I forgot you are going into summer in NZ. It is just starting to get cold here. :frown:


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful shot Karen. I don't know what you did differently but by all means, keep it up. It's 46 and raining here. I thought I was ready for a little cool weather but I have changed my mind. I want summer back.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

...closer Karen...you must get closer...


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Don't trust Rusty, Karen. Any closer, and you would be in deep trouble. Great Macro shot. You have really nailed this one. Looks fantastic. You sure its the same P&S? LOL


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow...Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

it is the same point and shoot. i am dropping really BIG hints about a new camera but everyone is just rolling their eyes. lol

trusting Rusty?  if i got any closer to that paper wasp he would let me have it! i don't like paper wasp stings. not at all. and no, i didn't get one this time. 

rosesm


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Great shot. That is way closer than I would care to get.


----------

